

The Next Ten One-Liners from CommandLineFu Explained - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-next-ten-one-liners-from-commandlinefu-explained/

======
sown
My favorite is the modifier for histories.

$ ls a b c

a b c

$ ls !$

ls c

c

$ ls a b c

a b c

$ ls !:3 !:2 !:1 !:0

ls c b a ls

ls: ls: No such file or directory

a b c

$

------
scrrr
Ah, what a cool page that CommandLineFu is... :)

------
zellux
I didn't know that pipes can work with remote commands before, what amazing
combinations!

~~~
sophacles
They don't -- they work with the local ssh command. Its just that ssh when
invoked with a "command argument" runs that command instead of a shell, with
the stdin and stdout being run through the network.

The end result is similar to what you said, but the mechanism is different,
the pipe itself is strictly a local construct.

~~~
zellux
Thanks for pointing out that :)

